# Thrixopelma pruriens



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Can someone tell me the size these guys get to????? Iv just been given a sling as a pressie so would like to know its approx size as the internet keeps on telling me anywhere between 3 and 5 inches lols.


----------



## bmsonline (Feb 7, 2008)

I think they get to 4-5". My male is nearly 4" and isn't mature yet.

Alex


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

bmsonline said:


> I think they get to 4-5". My male is nearly 4" and isn't mature yet.
> 
> Alex


Thanks Alex. Mark brought 5 of them and gave one 2 me. Fiesty lil critters.


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

never even heard of them!!! :blush: damn im a noob!!!


----------



## bmsonline (Feb 7, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Fiesty lil critters.


They are pretty quick on their feet! 

Alex


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Scaley said:


> never even heard of them!!! :blush: damn im a noob!!!


Peruvian Green Velvet is their common name i believe.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

bmsonline said:


> They are pretty quick on their feet!
> 
> Alex


These are less than 1cm and already rearing. It was like chasing 2 legged fleas around the box to repot them lmao.


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Peruvian Green Velvet is their common name i believe.



yeah just googled and green velvet is what it came up with. females look nice, got the samce kind of knees as chaco gold knee. :2thumb: (bet i got that wrong, bottle of voddy dont help!):blush:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Scaley said:


> yeah just googled and green velvet is what it came up with. females look nice, got the samce kind of knees as chaco gold knee. :2thumb: (bet i got that wrong, bottle of voddy dont help!):blush:


We won them on the bug nation auction lols. Got 5 for £8 lols.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

They get to about 5". Males are usually darker and have hooks. i have breed these, but never noticed them being aggressive, so maybe you just have a psycho, lol. Nice T's, but you dont see many about.


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

very nice species sel,


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Incubuss said:


> They get to about 5". Males are usually darker and have hooks. i have breed these, but never noticed them being aggressive, so maybe you just have a psycho, lol. Nice T's, but you dont see many about.


Its all of them they run about rearing lmao.



andyh75 said:


> very nice species sel,


Hehe thankies atm they are just teenie pink blobs.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Just replied to you on AP.

My 2 slings are from the same batch as yours, I'm sure they'll grow out of the aggression. My babies are fast but not aggressive/defensive, never experienced aggression in adults- or even defensiveness or skittishness.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Varies I had a female that was a good 7"-8" leg span yet when I received a mature male to breed he was piddly, looked like a juvenile with size but was clearly mature. His leg span was 2 maybe 3" if lucky, he was too small to mate as he physically couldnt lift her up to mate. After a week keeping them together she ate him and not a trace left.
Overall all depends with females they can get fairly big and quite a robust body to go with it also.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

I found my adult female to be quite aggressive and defensive but each tarantula is as varied as the next


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

spider_mad said:


> I found my adult female to be quite aggressive and defensive but each tarantula is as varied as the next


I thoroughly agree with that comment :no1:


----------



## Rilo|UK (Jun 5, 2011)

*-*

This is kinda late but my female is 7" haha


----------

